# are these normal?



## dellibob (Aug 2, 2006)

heya every1,
                it's me again! im now 6days into the 2ww and feeling anxious as ever! i keep getting mad flutters! is this part of the treatment or is it me just being nervous? i dnt recall these last time. the sharp shooting pain seems to have passed just back ache and the flutters. has anybody else experienced this at this stage? any advice welcome! thanks xxx


----------



## lully (Jul 24, 2007)

Dellibob
It's my first go so I have no idea what's normal and I think I'm going mad. I had stabbing pains when I went to the loo in the first few days but read some of the threads and this seemed normal. I did have a particularly nasty EC though. I am so scared of AF. I have had a little back ache and my boobs are painful...one is also bigger than the other which is so not normal.
I haven't set your mind at ease but at least you can picture a lopsided mad person and laugh.
I test on the 5th. Are you testing around then too?
Good luck and lots of sticky thoughts.
Lou


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi ladies,
it's my first go as well - I too have had stabbing pains and sore (.)(.) (I think they are both the same size! ). It's just a nightmare - I too am so scared of AF coming - I panic everytime I go to the loo, scared of what I might find! I haven't been feeling great either -quite tired and just 'not right'. I test on 6th, the day after you Lou. 
Wishing us all lots of sticky vibes!
x


----------



## dellibob (Aug 2, 2006)

hya all,
        the shooting pains have gone now inm just really tired with mild af pain (i usually get it really bad) so im hoping its a gd sign! im testing n the 7th even though ive been tempted 2 test earlly which i can proudly say have not done yet! good luck with youre tests and keep me posted how u get on.      for us all xxx


----------



## indiajo (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi I'm testing on the 1st OMg cant wait to be put out of my misery as I'm certainly on the roller coaster big time!  Today no brownish cm and crampies yesterday no crampies but lessening brownish cm.  Boobs slightly tender to touch but dont think grown although they quite full anyway ugh.  Its a big guessing game especially on first time round which it is mine...

xx


----------



## lully (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't believe you test tomorrow Indiaja! Are you still sane? Is this at the clinic or HPT? Good luck and I really hope you get a BFP.  

Dellibob -   no early testing...have you read some of the threads? Some people have gone through hell with false results. Now that would really mess with your head.

Rikschick - every ache and pain seems to be the start and you're right going to the toilet is a nightmare in case it's there. Horrible   

Lots of positive, sticky thoughts

Lou


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Ladies, 
Yes, I am being very proud of myself at the moment and am being determind not to reach into my draw for the Clear Blue before test date! Don't know if I will be able to control myself next week though...!

Lots and lots of   to everyone, and good luck tomorrow Indiajo!
xx


----------



## dellibob (Aug 2, 2006)

hya ladies how are you all?
                                    indiajo hope u got what u wanted today! please let us know how u got on thinking of you  xxx
              well today has took me by surprise after a terrible night of headaches and really bad af pains today i am symptom free apart from the odd twinge i am once again gunna take this as a good sign well im just clinging to the slightest hope feeling very -ve this time cant get my head round it!
      hope every1 is well will be back later xxxx


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

I have been reasonably ok up til today but seem to be unravelling a bit! Have had a few niggling AF pains so don't feel very positive  . DH trying to keep me jolly, but it's not really working! Am so scared of AF coming and a -ve result. Have got cheesecake in the fridge - maybe that will do the trick!
Hope every else coping better than I am!
xx


----------



## lully (Jul 24, 2007)

Same here, I was having pains in the night and now they're raising their ugly heads in the day   .

I know I'll have a result Wednesday and I'm trying to stay positive but I still don't want to do that test...

You're also right about the temptation with peesticks - I caught sight of a rogue packet in the bathroom cabinet and for one second...then I remembered reading the horror stories.

Positive thinking and love to everyone.
Lou


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Lou - only two days to go for you! Hang on in there and stay away from the pee sticks!!!
Sending you lots and lots of  

Still same AF symtpoms for me too...

xx


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi All
I'm into my 8th day of the 2 ww with the blood test looming this Friday 7th Sept. I'm worried after reading a lot of threads that I don't have any side effects. Does this mean that the ET has worked?
Don't have anyone to speak with regarding these issues but my DH has been good so far at giving the injections but not very good for chatting with on the issue.
Please reply, I feel like I'm going through this on my own!

Tinkerbell_1


----------



## lully (Jul 24, 2007)

Tinkerbell - if you have a read through...(though try not to be quite as obsessive as I've been, researching every ache and pain)...lots of ladies have not experienced any symptoms and still had a BFP!

I'm dreading Wednesday and am now fretting too much I may be going mad!

Lots of love
Lou


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone ~ welcome to the 2ww 

You are all very welcome to come and join eveyone chatting on the 2ww testers thread.......here's the link for you:

SEPT/OCT 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109831.0

For those of you with AF pains check out this link too.....really reassuring 

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

Tinkerbell ~ there really are lots of ladies that get BFPs with no symptoms whatsoever.....fingers crossed it happens for you too.

Love and luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lully (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy for the link.

I won't be joining as I tested negative today so it's over for me. 

Good luck to everyone and I'll be thinking of you and wishing you BFP's.

Love 
Lou


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Lou - so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Sending you lots of love. 

I think I am in same boat - AF started yesterday - in full flow, but had faint BFP today at clinic. They think that this will turn to BFN over weekend as bleeding so heavily. Chem Preg I think 

DH really doesn't want to go through this again - not sure what to do...

Take care, 
xxx


----------



## dellibob (Aug 2, 2006)

lou and rikshick so sorry    
i know nothing can be said to make it easier for you but thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## lully (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Rikschick.

Love
Lou


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Lou. 
We went for a follow up app and I think we might try again in the new year. Not sure yet though. Think we just need a break and a chance to get on with life a bit - you know - getting drunk and stuff. 
How are you doing?
xxxxxx


----------



## lully (Jul 24, 2007)

Surprisingly good!

You were lucky to get a follow-up appointment so soon, we have to wait until October 31st. Did your clinic have any ideas why the embies didn't implant? Do you have any frosties?

We self funded and I was gutted that I'd wasted the money but we've two frosties to fall back on. I'm thinking of waiting for the NHS cycle first though. I have to say I'm reluctant to do it all again, I had a nightmare EC and I don't know how couples do this six or seven times. Definitely not for me - you're just not in control of anything and the pain after EC was excruciating. My poor kitty was going mental not to mention the fear on my DH's face!

I drank twice last year...dedication or what (?!) but I've just booked flights to Italy to visit my brother next week who should lead both me and DH down the dark path again!!! I can feel the hangover already...
We also booked sneaky flights to New York at the end of Jan so no putting life on hold for me. I think that's the trouble as so many couples' lives revolve aound TTC and I want IVF to fit around me now. 

How's the drinking going for you? Hope you've nursed a good couple of hangovers!

Lots of love
Lou


----------

